
Show HN: Social Place-Sharing Web App - BradleyCulley
https://awesomespot.com/
======
BradleyCulley
Long time side project that's now in beta stage. Curious to hear what people
think. My day job is as a software engineer working in Java.

The idea is that you can save and share your favorite places in the world,
even if they don't have physical addresses. For example, a specific spot on
the shore of a lake, a mountain lookout on a hiking trail, or a waterfall.

